# Puppy Stolen In LA now in Chicago



## xbocax (Dec 15, 2011)

So I guess I found a reason to post here after about 5 months. Figured it's easy for a couple idiots to deny their priveleges but who could deny the love for a puppy?? Anyway heres the sad story :[ My friend who owns a non-profit where DIY vendors are able to sell their things let some dude from chicago couch surf and the fukwit stole his dog. I figured if theres any place where I could find someone from Chicago or headed there it'd be STP. I know some travelers can relate with this sad story of having their dog be there one day and not the other. Here's the info that my friend posted Thanx yall


_Description_

This kid, his name is Eddie McGrady, https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001619237681, stole my puppy Chumba.

This is Chumba. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150390198127233&set=t.100001955419026&type=3&theater

I let him (the kid named "Eddie" who I didn't know) couch surf for a few weeks. Then he left back for the midwest this morning, 12/14/11 with my puppy. I've called the police and I'm pretty confident this will all end in the long run (this puppy-theft is a felony), but in the meanwhile, maybe people can help me convince him to let Chumba come back to his home. He must be scared. Nobody wants to go to Chicago, let alone with a teenage vampire.

Oh, there are multiple eye witnesses. 

Thanks for your support and comfort in our time of need.
Please help in anyway you can. His number is (for now) 630) 607-2785


----------



## fackshat (Dec 15, 2011)

Weird, I have a mutual friend with this guy on Facebook. o.o Though I don't really talk to the mutual friend, I can still try to help out somehow. Ugh, wow, who does that? D: I'm sorry.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 15, 2011)

Messaging that bastid right meow.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank yall for the help :], any heckling or harassment is much appreciated


----------



## Vonuist (Dec 16, 2011)

I just posted his details on my facebook page, name and shame.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 16, 2011)

me too


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 16, 2011)

me too


----------



## Nemo (Dec 16, 2011)

me three

"
A friend of mine living in Los Angeles let a traveler couch surf for a few weeks only to have his dog Chumba stolen by him. The pooch is now heading to Chicago with Eddie Lestat as of 12/14/11; The police have been notified and it is a felony charge to steal a dog. His facebook is ​https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001619237681​ 
His number for now is (630) 607-2785 If you all could, write/call to him asking for the safe return of Chumba we would appreciate it. Apparently Eddie, there are a few things you don't fuck with, and one of those things is a man's dog.​​Jonathan Clark, get on it!​




​*Eddie Lestat"*​ 
Messaged him too >:}
"​You've been blacklisted my friend and the only way to remove yourself from this scumfuck-list is to return the life you've stolen.. I think you know his name, it's Chumba. Admit to your flaws and return him, the owner loves that pooch dearly. It clearly shows. There are a few things that you don't fuck with in this life and a man's dog happens to be high up on that list."​​


----------



## xbocax (Dec 25, 2011)

UPDATE: Chumba Has been retrieved!!!!!!! The dude went to Chicago and took the dog back himself :]


----------



## Earth (Dec 25, 2011)

GOOD !!


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 25, 2011)

well hot damn


----------



## marc (Dec 25, 2011)

hopefully he broke a few of the kids fingers too


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 26, 2011)

fer real


----------



## bicycle (Dec 26, 2011)

This kind of people deserve to be shot without questions asked.


----------



## Vonuist (Dec 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------

